# im going nuts im going nuts im going nuts



## klt123 (Jun 15, 2005)

i feel nuts i feel nuts i feel nutsssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Me too. Fun.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

How is that a recovery tip?


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL :lol:

Laugh helps recovery. I think this is what she meant.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

Meow.... :roll:


----------



## LISA NICHOLS (Sep 3, 2005)

lmao @ you lot !!!

see sometimes i feel nuts .. and im a happy person when im nutty ... so thats sort of recovering !!


----------

